# PuMA case - what to expect?



## HeadOn (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi,

Unfortunately, my 08 M3 arrived on June 2nd, but has been in service for all but 4 days since I got it. There have been a variety of issues, EDC was failing on delivery, and now problems with the audio not playing or working after start up sometimes, and some weirdness with the BMW assist being able to connect (though an X5 loaner I have works fine in the same location my m3 failed to work).

Dealership had it for 2 weeks the first time, fixed the EDC issue, but said they couldn't replicate the other issues. I had the car for 3 days when both the audio and BWM assist issue happened again.

So the dealership took the car back again and said they were putting in a PuMA case with BMW. They explained to me that is was an escalation to BMW and that if they couldn't resolve it, then a BMW expert would be sent from BMW to the dealership.

I was curious if anyone here had more information on what happens in these cases. In particular, what kind of timelines to expect in general, and what happens if they still have problems resolving the issues?

I am happy with the dealership, but concerned about the car. Not to mention I really miss not being able to drive my new M3. The loaners are nice and all, but...

Thanks in advance.


----------



## BayAreaBMWFan (Aug 8, 2004)

I feel for you. It is good that the dealership is responding by escalating the issue. If BMW ever decides to replace your car, a PuMa will help build the case.

In the meantime, are the current problems a show-stopper (car not drivable) or you just do not want to take the chance?


----------



## HeadOn (Apr 17, 2008)

BayAreaBMWFan said:


> I feel for you. It is good that the dealership is responding by escalating the issue. If BMW ever decides to replace your car, a PuMa will help build the case.
> 
> In the meantime, are the current problems a show-stopper (car not drivable) or you just do not want to take the chance?


Thanks for the reply. Not quite a show stopper in the sense that the car is drive-able, but in the case of the audio issue, one of the times the malfunction caused the car to blast the most ear splitting tone at maximum volume over the stereo that you can imagine. This was soon after turning the car off. If that happens while driving then that would be not so good.

Basically, my concern is that since the car arrived it has had 3 problems that affected its day to day usability. The EDC issue was more of a concern about drivability than the others, but that issue took 2 weeks to finally nail down. And so far, none of the other issues have been figured out. So while I would love to be able to drive the car, the dealership needs it to run tests, etc.

So I am in limbo. Wish I knew the right way to proceed. But so far, it seems we are doing all the right things. And if BMW does eventually decide to switch the car out, I will be waiting quite a while again for it to be built.

Seems like a wait is in my future either way, unless they figure out something soon.

Cheers.


----------



## Ty Vil (Dec 19, 2002)

The audio issue should be resolved rather quickly. A client at our Center had the EXACT same problem with his new M3 (he posts on this forum).

We had that fixed in one day.


----------



## sputty128 (May 2, 2017)

*puma case outcome*

hi. i know it's been a few years past. wondering about the outcome of your puma case.

i was just told that the x5 is now a puma case. basically, i had the car play on and wanted to play music. the music now playing screen went berserk and scrolled super quickly. i couldn't get back to any of the home screens. it shut off went black and turned off the ac. afterwards all the warning icon lights lit up on the dash. i wasn't sure what was happening and on the highway with my kid. we were able to get to a safe location and park. turned off the car, tried to restart and it became a brick. roadside towed to dealer. any insight would help. thanks in advance.


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

A puma case is a good thing, IMO.

This means an engineer at BMW will be reviewing all diagnostics, and directing troubleshooting. Many local BMW techs may chafe under this kind of oversight, but the smart ones will try and learn from the process.

I am not fully clear on how a repair 'becomes' a PUMA case... Does tthe BMW diagnostic system run a fault tree, that ends in 'create puma case' or can a technician simply ask for help? I suspect bith.

GL


----------



## Ty Vil (Dec 19, 2002)

ard said:


> A puma case is a good thing, IMO.
> 
> This means an engineer at BMW will be reviewing all diagnostics, and directing troubleshooting. Many local BMW techs may chafe under this kind of oversight, but the smart ones will try and learn from the process.
> 
> ...


I've never seen a tech "chafe" at the idea of extra help and I spent a decent amount of time in our shop.

And yes "both" is the correct answer.


----------



## sputty128 (May 2, 2017)

helpful. i just hope it's sorted out and not an ongoing issue with more trips to the dealership. i'm not sure if anyone knows about any warranties / polices - would they just try to fix the car no matter how many trips back or if issues are reoccurring provide a new car? the car is just 5 months old.


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

Ty Vil said:


> I've never seen a tech "chafe" at the idea of extra help and I spent a decent amount of time in our shop.
> 
> And yes "both" is the correct answer.


I was being imprecise. It may well be a small minority. But I've had conversations along the lines of "we will replace the parts Puma told us- won't be the issue, but they insist". Turns out the local guy was right. Is that 'chafing'? Perhaps not. Hey, if PUMA says to do it, dealer gets paid no questions asked, right? When a case goes to PUMA, instead of the car getting done and out the door quickly, the tech and shop are now stuck on an external timeline. Does that car take up a bay? Does it run? Do they push it around? This can -CAN- be a source of annoyance.

Anyway, I've been impressed with PUMA (while under warranty). Just got $2600 worth of crap via a puma case, I've had multiple Pumas over the last 7 years,


----------

